# Card doubles wanting to swap



## moonstonewind (Jan 4, 2016)

2 7 14 15 24 30 X2 45 46 48 55 63 69 81 83 86 91 56 96


Will add my list if interested to see what need


----------



## chocolatechipmuffins (Jan 4, 2016)

are those the cards you need or the cards you want to trade away?


----------



## katie17 (Feb 6, 2016)

I might be interested in trading, but what do you need?


----------

